# Custom Clown Masks



## mcwthethird (Jul 26, 2011)

Bought 4 resin "Purge" masks off EBAY. I thought clowns would be better - we're planning for my boys/nephew to each wear a hoodie & mask and wander around the yard on Halloween while giving out candy. They are excited

Which paint job do you like best?

































Thanks


----------

